# Raising Peacock fry?



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

Could use some advice....I have a tank of red peacock fry from two of my girls...The one girl was holding for the first time and she only had about 10............My other girl 2nd hold and I can't count what she had. I have been feeding the fry Microworms and Adult Cichlid flakes which I put in a plastic bag an crush until it is super small....Is this okay, or what else should I do for them? The fry are 4 weeks old and seem to be growing well.  Thank you!

Lisa


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Water changes every day if you want 'em to grow fast. 50% at least. Still, they don't grow "fast." But fastER.


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

I do the water changes......The microworms are okay? when I was breeding betta's, years ago, they loved them. These guys go nuts over them too....Just wanted to make sure they were okay for them.

Thank you so much for your reply!

Lisa


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats!! =D> I have one I was told was sold as a Red Cichlid. I think is a peacock. But was also told it was colored up in her tank. Had some people see it that said it is a Juvie male and others tell me a female.

Do yours look anything like this? If this is a Red Peacock perhaps you could give me some advice. If it is a hybrid and NOT a red peacock I may sell it off.

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g32 ... eacock.jpg

Can you post a picture of yours?????? I'd love to see them. And may be interested if you want to sell/trade fry later.


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

*bluebirdnanny*
Hi! I am not a pro here, but I would say this is a male juvie red. My male has the blue tipping that yours is showing. my girls are very drab. As adults they are tinted red, but no other coloring. I would love to send you pictures....Unfortuneately, don't have that capability right now....

Lisa


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

bluebirdnanny said:


> If it is a hybrid and NOT a red peacock I may sell it off.


Not going to make many friends that way!


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

To each his own in my opinion. I am very new to the Peacocks. Years ago I had Mbuna's. I love the peacock's............Just learning about hybrids, which I am sure I have some of as our lfs when we first started out had only mixed peacock tanks....I have a few OB's and some Sunshines which I understand are hybrids. Later I found a specialty store and bought my Reds. I learn a little more everyday....

Lisa


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We are also raising some red peacock fry, unfortunately they are hybrids (red x sunshine). This young boy is already showing a lot of color. We started them on baby brine shrimp and now they get crushed cichlid pellets and flakes. He'll be going into our all male tank.








[/URL]
IMAG0029 by Weld Turtle, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't want to take this thread down that road, but please don't breed and distribute hybrid cichlids. :roll:

It's not a "to each their own" thing. Breeding them and keeping all the juvenile fish is a "to each their own" decision. People say this all the time, but really, what are you going to do with 50 of the same peacock hybrids in your tank? It's one thing if an errant fry survives in the tank, but once you start pulling holding fish and raising fry in a separate tank, it's an entirely new level.

-Going to keep all the juvenile fish and not distribute them? Probably not.

-Going to cull them at 2" long when you realize you don't have room for them? Probably not.

-Going to ensure that every person you give them to either does not breed them or further distribute them? Impossible.

Ask around - 100% of experienced hobbyists will agree that distributing them to a pet store (or through a club) is just plain damaging to the hobby. Those that disagree haven't really thought out the ramifications of these actions.

Sorry, not trying to be a downer, just trying to educate. One irresponsible person can do a lot of damage to a species population of fish in the hobby.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

*mokujin22-*

Yes, I know. Ours was an accidental breeding in our all male tank. 6 of the fry survived and no, they will not be sold or distributed. I think everyone on these boards has had this hammered into their heads.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Catfish Dan said:


> I think everyone on these boards has had this hammered into their heads.


I hope so.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Well they surely have read the messages. Whether they choose to listen is beyond anyones control but their own.


----------



## Brooks74 (Oct 22, 2010)

granites2001 said:


> To each his own in my opinion. I am very new to the Peacocks. Years ago I had Mbuna's. I love the peacock's............Just learning about hybrids, which I am sure I have some of as our lfs when we first started out had only mixed peacock tanks....I have a few OB's and some Sunshines which I understand are hybrids. Later I found a specialty store and bought my Reds. I learn a little more everyday....
> 
> Lisa


 Sunshine peacocks are not hybrids "Reds" are somewhat considered hybrids because they dont occur in the wild ,but where linebred to get more red color.


----------



## Andyuk (Sep 7, 2011)

> Yes, I know. Ours was an accidental breeding in our all male tank. 6 of the fry survived and no, they will not be sold or distributed. I think everyone on these boards has had this hammered into their heads.


Might be a silly question. But how can you accidentally breed fish in a all MALE tank? 
Andy


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

It was a miracle! Seriously tho... We get our fish when they're just starting to color up, both for price and for getting them settled in at a young age, before their 'boyish hormones' kick in. We were wrong on this particular female.


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

I do not distribute fish to anyone....I have my red fry and I will raise and keep what I want of them. I am not into selling my fish to anyone else. I don't have time for that. I love my fish and they stay with me and I do cull anything I do not want. But, as for my own tanks, I will keep what I want. I am not going to tell someone to not breed hybrids........It is not my business...I would hope they would keep them for their own tanks.

I have some new fry who are definitely reds from a good source, but still I will keep what I want. The rest will be culled.

Lisa


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks brooks for the info!

Lisa


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

This topic definitely went in a different direction.....Does anyone know if my feeding my babies microworms is okay?

thanks!

Lisa


----------



## granites2001 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh this past weekend we found a WONDERFUL supplier...Very Knowledgeable. I bought 8 fish.........All about 1.75" long. I bought 4 Lemon Jakes, 2 red shoulders and 2 
Sulfur head haps. I am growing them out in the 65.....No color yet, but excited to grow them out. I also have a 125 gallon and a 75 gallon. We getting ready to purchase a 210 gallon from the people we got our fry from........Plus we have the 29 gallon which the red fry are in. Our goal is to pick out the best males for the two biggest tanks which will be male only.....

Thanks for letting me share!

Lisa


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

I was NOT promoting hybridization distribution!!!!! I was trying to figure out WHICH mine is so I could avoid getting tankmates that would end up producing hybrids... weather first or second generations.

I Have been trying to find out so I match it with the same species!!


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Jul 18, 2011)

Just thought yours looked like mine. And yeah infusoria, bloodworms.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Might want to avoid bloodworms, but don't know about microworms.


----------

